
Teach Yourself Computer Science - JulianRaphael
https://medium.com/@spiffy_spaceman/teach-yourself-computer-science-374d2fd5624e#.pshk67hpp
======
JulianRaphael
In the last months, I have started to teach myself the basics of CS besides my
full-time job. I'd appreciate any comments and recommendations on how to
structure the learning path ahead most efficiently. It would be also
interesting to hear about your experiences, especially if you have taught
yourself how to program.

